# contact



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Would any of the members know the whereabouts or how i could contact John White(im sure thats his name i know its definately John he was Bosun on MV Silver Falcon may 68_dec 68 or mebe you are in here Mate
Regards Bobby


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Whassup Bobby - have you just remembered he owes you half a crown from 1968?
We know what you Scotsmen are like! (LOL) 

Brian


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

benjidog said:


> Whassup Bobby - have you just remembered he owes you half a crown from 1968?
> We know what you Scotsmen are like! (LOL)
> 
> Brian


Your pretty near the mark Brian i was leanin over the side wi a two bob bit beetween my teeth to stop me being sea sick when he came by and patted me on the back


----------

